# b15 wiring diagram?



## LeythSE-R (Nov 1, 2004)

I just bought teh cd player and i'm trying to figure out what wires do what so i know what to connect them to. thx ahead.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

buy a wiring harness, match the colors on that to the colors on the cd player, and then plug it right into the factory harness


----------



## LeythSE-R (Nov 1, 2004)

can you just tell me which are the main wires not the speaker ones? i just do this by hand and i dont have any manual that tells me what the stock wires are. I've figured out which oens are the speakers its just the main power ones i need


----------



## LeythSE-R (Nov 1, 2004)

I mianly just need to know if I need to connect the red and yellow wier from my cd player and the yellow is suppose to goto a live terminal in the fuse block connecting to the car battery and the red one is suppose to go to an accessory terminal in the fuse block. does anyone happen to know what color wires those are?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

my database doesnt have B15's in it. Go to autozone and get a Haynes manual


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Which audio system came with your car, Base, Mid-Level, or Premium. The wiring diagrams are different.

Lew


----------



## LeythSE-R (Nov 1, 2004)

there is no haynes manual and i'm not sure what kind my car has. Its got like 6 speakers with the nissan sub, a rockford fosgate cd player. Its the 2002 SE-R Spec V


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The Base and Mid-Level systems have no separate amplifier. The Premium system has a separate amplifier.

Lew


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmm one way would be to do trial and error deduction. Remove your speakers and see what color wires are going to their terminals, then you know at least what colors they are. Half of the battle is won.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you have a multimeter?

if so it will be easy to find the permanent and switched 12V wires, if not then you definitely shouldn't doing this "by hand" without a wiring harness


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

From the B15 FSM:

BASE AND MID-LEVEL SYSTEM
















__________________________________________________________


















COLOR CODES
B = Black
W =White
R = Red
G = Green
L = Blue
Y = Yellow
LG = Light Green
BR = Brown
OR = Orange
P = Pink
PU = Purple
GY = Gray
SB = Sky Blue
CH = Dark Brown
DG = Dark Green
When the wire color is striped, the base color is given first, followed by the stripe color.


----------



## LeythSE-R (Nov 1, 2004)

I wish i had this info yesterday lol. I got it working today and thanks for your help. Yea i had the premium system.


----------

